# GT ERSATZTEILE als PDF



## GT-TEAM (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo, anbei die versprochene Liste mit den berfügbaren GT Ersatzteile. Grüße Sherban


----------



## Captain S (11. Februar 2005)

SPITZE! Genau zur richtigen Zeit!   

Mir ist gestern ein Lagerkäfig meines I-Drive Race gerissen. Das Ding war aus Plastik!   

Wie und Wo kann ich da was bestellen? 

Gruss, Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain S (11. Februar 2005)

Wie ist die korrekte Email-Adresse von GT-Deutschland? 


Die Adresse '[email protected]' geht nicht....

---- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors ----- <[email protected]>
    (reason: 550 <[email protected]>: User unknown)

   ----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to gt-deutschland.de.:
>>> RCPT To:<[email protected]>
<<< 550 <[email protected]>: User unknown
550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>... User unknown


----------



## Steffen04 (11. Februar 2005)

würde eher auf Infos über Epple tippen. 
Müsste also beispielsweise [email protected]  o.Ä. sein.

cheers


----------



## GT-TEAM (11. Februar 2005)

Captain S schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist die korrekte Email-Adresse von GT-Deutschland?
> 
> 
> Die Adresse '[email protected]' geht nicht....
> ...



Hallo,

jepp! Danke für den Hinweis. Die Adresse wird gerade freigeschaltet. Also ab Montag nur noch  an diese Adresse mailen(oder an [email protected], für die Nostalgiker unter uns  ) 
Die Teile können bei jedem GT/Epple Händler bestellt werden.

MfG
Sherban


----------



## Morfeus (11. Februar 2005)

GT-TEAM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, anbei die versprochene Liste mit den berfügbaren GT Ersatzteile. Grüße Sherban



Hallo Sherban,

gibt es zu den Teilen irgenwo Abbildungen oder genauere Spezifikationen? Gerade zu den LTS Lager, die hier einige gebrauchen könnten, fehlt genauere Info für welche Modelljahre die geeignet sind.

Was ist z.B. ein 
"Lagersatz f. Regen LTS 95"?

Danke,
Morfeus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Februar 2005)

hmmm.
die liste sagt mir nicht welchen lagersatz ich brauch.
trotzdem wein großes DANKESCHÖN von meiner Seite!


----------



## GT-TEAM (11. Februar 2005)

Wir arbeiten gerade daran alle Ersateile/Bekleidung/usw. mit Bilder in einem "Katalog" zusammenzufassen. Wenn dieser erstellt ist, wird er auch hier veröffentlicht. Ihr müsst uns aber ein wenig Zeit eben. Es gibt so viel zu tun, und wir wollen alles Step by Step durchführen. Alles andere führt nur zum Chaos.
Auf die ganz alten Sachen(LTS,STS) würde ich mich nicht zu sehr fixieren.
Das was auf Lager ist gibt es. Danach werden wir diese Posten auch nicht mehr anbieten, weil es auch keine ordentliche Versorgung damit gibt.
Ich verstehe euch, aber ihr müsst auch uns verstehen. Wenn wir Tagen damit verbringen solche Ersatzteile zu suchen, und über irgendwelche Kanäle zu bestellen, kommt das Tagesgeschäft zu kurz.
Aber wie gesagt. Ordentlicher "Katalog" kommt auch hier rein.

Schönes WE

Sherban


----------



## Captain S (11. Februar 2005)

GT-TEAM schrieb:
			
		

> Wir arbeiten gerade daran alle Ersateile/Bekleidung/usw. mit Bilder in einem "Katalog" zusammenzufassen. Wenn dieser erstellt ist, wird er auch hier veröffentlicht. Ihr müsst uns aber ein wenig Zeit eben. Es gibt so viel zu tun, und wir wollen alles Step by Step durchführen. Alles andere führt nur zum Chaos.
> Auf die ganz alten Sachen(LTS,STS) würde ich mich nicht zu sehr fixieren.
> Das was auf Lager ist gibt es. Danach werden wir diese Posten auch nicht mehr anbieten, weil es auch keine ordentliche Versorgung damit gibt.
> Ich verstehe euch, aber ihr müsst auch uns verstehen. Wenn wir Tagen damit verbringen solche Ersatzteile zu suchen, und über irgendwelche Kanäle zu bestellen, kommt das Tagesgeschäft zu kurz.
> ...



Und wie sieht das mit den I-Drive Race Ersatzteilen? Bestimmte Teile habt ihr ja schon jetzt nicht vorrätig. Werden diese nochmal lieferbar sein oder wollt/könnt ihr da nichts mehr besorgen?


----------



## GT-TEAM (11. Februar 2005)

Captain S schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sieht das mit den I-Drive Race Ersatzteilen? Bestimmte Teile habt ihr ja schon jetzt nicht vorrätig. Werden diese nochmal lieferbar sein oder wollt/könnt ihr da nichts mehr besorgen?



Von nicht wollen ist nie die Rde gewesen. Sondern nur das Problem von nicht in ordentlichen mengen bestellen können(es lohnt sich ja nicht für einen Großhandel bei Karl Heinz Müller in Unteroberdingen 3 STS Sätze zu kaufen. Ihr versteht mich?)
Wir werden uns aber bemühen das was Modelle ab 2000 betrifft in Zukunft weiter anzubieten. Rainer Gerdes, der neue GT Produktmanager wird übernächste Woche diese Sache live vor Ort beim GT Teilelieferant klären.
Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden. Und das soll in Zukunft auch so bleiben.
Alles was neu ist wird hier und auf der GT Homepage
(www.gt-deutschland.de) zu finden sein. Von Ersatzteile bis Messen, Festivals, Rennen, usw.
Wir kümmern uns um den Patienten. Er wird wieder fit. Es braucht nur Zeit...  
So und jetzt ist WE angesagt.     
Grüße
Sherban


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2005)

hallo!
wie weit ist der Katalog gediehen?
wäre schön wenn du mal ein Photo des I-Drive Lagersatzes präsentieren könntest!

Wäre wichtig!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonyluka (21. April 2005)

Hallo, 

kann es sein, das niemand mehr die Mails abarbeitet? Hatte vor ein paar Tagen eine Email an [email protected] geschrieben, aber hab bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten.   
Also ich persönlich arbeite meine Mails immer zeitnah ab, oder gebe wenigstens nen Feedback, das es noch ein wenig dauert. Aber bisher kam garnix...


----------



## cleiende (21. April 2005)

hmmm, ich hatte letztens binnen zwei Tagen eine Antwort.
Insofern gilt: GT/Epple lebt.



			
				tonyluka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann es sein, das niemand mehr die Mails abarbeitet? Hatte vor ein paar Tagen eine Email an [email protected] geschrieben, aber hab bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten.
> Also ich persönlich arbeite meine Mails immer zeitnah ab, oder gebe wenigstens nen Feedback, das es noch ein wenig dauert. Aber bisher kam garnix...


----------



## tonyluka (26. April 2005)

ISt nunmehr ne Woche her und keinerlei reaktion.   
Egal, hab meine Ersatzteile schon anderweitig besorgen können. Wer nicht will, der hat schon...   

Selbst ist der Mann...


----------



## cleiende (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander!

Gute Kunde. Nach längerem Warten erhielt ich heute beim Händler meines Vertrauens ein Ausfallende für mein IDXC.
Epple-# 0791.6400, UVP EUR 14,90
Laut Epple Katalog passend für I-Drive 00/01/03 - also die ältere I-Drive Serie, ferner auch für mein IDXC.
Die Tatsache, daß ich zu meinem Zassi 1994 damals gleich ein Ausfallende geordert habe hat sich im Nachhinein als recht schlau erwiesen.......


----------



## easy-boy (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute bin neu brauche auch gleich eure Hilfe,
und zwar brauche ich für mein Bergwerk eine neue Hinteradschwinge
ist am lager eine Halterung gebrochen (oder geht Schweißen auch??????????) 

Foto der Schwinge mit Bruch kann Zugesand werden!!


----------



## kingmoe (7. Juni 2005)

easy-boy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute bin neu brauche auch gleich eure Hilfe,
> und zwar brauche ich für mein Bergwerk eine neue Hinteradschwinge
> ist am lager eine Halterung gebrochen (oder geht Schweißen auch??????????)
> 
> Foto der Schwinge mit Bruch kann Zugesand werden!!



Nennst du dein GT hausintern beim Kosenamen "Bergwerk"    - oder hast du dich im Forum geirrt   
Hier geht´s zu Berkwerk:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=121

Viel Glück bei der Suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanWeber (31. Juli 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Nennst du dein GT hausintern beim Kosenamen "Bergwerk"



Ist das nicht der heimliche Kosename unserer GTs ?

Stefan


----------



## Morpheus 51 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ich habe ein Gt XCR 3000 das ich 1998-1999 gekauft habe.Jetzt ist mir die Schwinge kaputt gegangen.Wie komm ich an eine neue oder gebrauchte Schwinge ran?Will das Bike nicht verkaufen, lässt sich nämlich echt geil fahren und habe schon viel dran gemacht.
MfG
Oliver


----------



## fuxxx (3. Januar 2006)

*hallo an alle GT Freaks =) ich habe da mal ne frage... ich habe ein GT Trempest und brauche für hinten am rahmen nen aluteil wo das schaltwerk drangeschraubt wird wo kann ich sowas herbekommen kann man das irgendwo bestellen??? wär cool wenn man mir hier weiter helfen könnte ist voll blöd ohne mein bike zur arbeit zu fahren!!!!!*


----------



## kingmoe (3. Januar 2006)

fuxxx schrieb:
			
		

> *hallo an alle GT Freaks =) ich habe da mal ne frage... ich habe ein GT Trempest und brauche für hinten am rahmen nen aluteil wo das schaltwerk drangeschraubt wird wo kann ich sowas herbekommen kann man das irgendwo bestellen??? wär cool wenn man mir hier weiter helfen könnte ist voll blöd ohne mein bike zur arbeit zu fahren!!!!!*



Du meinst das wechselbare Schaltauge?! Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=57839


----------



## Bsmithi (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Bin noch nicht lange hier und habe ein Riesen Problem.
An meinem GT LTS ist mir das Turner_Link(Titanschwinge/Wippe)(siehe Bild, links) gebrochen und die Lager haben sich in alle Teile aufgelöst. Habt ihr für das Bike zufällig Lager da? Vielleicht auch einen Turner-Link? Wenn ja was soll der Spaß kosten? Für das Turner-Link würde mir auch schon eine detalierte Zeichnung mit allen Massen reichen.
Habe schon bei GT Deutschland(Web) angefragt, die haben mich an Sport Import weitergeleitet, dem früherem GT Vertretter. Die von Sportimport meinten das sie keine Teile verfügbar haben und mir die Nummer von GT-Vertrieb FHZ Oldenburg gegeben. wi sollte es auch ander sein die haben auch nichts.....wer ist denn nun für Ersatzteile zuständig??? Da weiß der eine nicht mehr was der andere macht oder wie?

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!
MfG
Bastian


----------



## cleiende (21. Juni 2006)

Der jetzige Inhaber der Namensrechte von GT hat keine Verpflichtung aus der Zeit vor dem Bankrott (2001) übernommen. Das betrifft auch die Ersatzteile.

Die üblichen Anlaufstellen für exotische GT-Ersatzteile sind
Ebay USA
und BETD in GB https://www.betd.co.uk/ Anschreiben, vieleicht haben sie ja das Teil. Bei BETD wirst Du rasch merken dass Exklusivität Ihren Preis hat.

N.B.: Das Thema Ersatzteilversorgung gab es hier schon öfters.


----------



## Bsmithi (21. Juni 2006)

Geilo....Also bei Ebay USA sind geile Rahmen bei, nur keine Ersatzteile, bis auf Dämpfer. Bei BETD hab ich die Teile sofort gefunden und finde die garnichtmal so teuer, 160,-, hab mit fast dem doppeltem und mehr gerechnet. Danke für die Hilfe! Muss nun erstmal schauen wie ich mir das übersetze oder mit denen kontakt aufnehme.

<<< eine Niete im English is 

Neue Schritzüge hab ich ja gesehen gibts laut der PDF Datei hier oder hab ich da was falsch versatanden?


----------



## kallekralle (19. Juli 2006)

hallo, kann mir von euch jemand sagen wo ich ersatzteile für TALERA GT bekomme. Habe schon gegoogelt aber nicht gefunden, vielen dank. Gruß Marita


----------



## Bsmithi (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Marita!

Was genau suchst du denn für dein Talera?

MfG
Bsmithi


----------



## Mr. Fro (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
bevor ich einen neuen Thread öffne, schreib ich erstmal hier rein.
Ich fahre das DHi und mir ist heute der "Dogbone Pivot Bolt, rear m5 x 35" verloren gegangen - kurz:







Ich habe das Teil auf bedt.co.uk gefunden aber da würde mich eine kleine Schraube fast 30 euro kosten...
Bekommt man das nicht irgendwo billiger her ?  
GREETZ

edit: hab grade die abmessungen rausgefunden:
Der Bolzen ist 35mm lang (ohne Kopf), davon sind 25 mm der zylindrische Teil mit einem Durchmesser von 6 mm. Das Gewinde ist 10 mm langes M5 Gewinde. 
Wollt ich nur noch loswerden  Jetz weiß ich wenigstens, wonach ich morgen im Schraubenladen nachfragen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (1. August 2006)

@Mr. Fro:
Also du kannst dir das komplette Set (Dogbone + Schrauben + KunststoffeinsÃ¤tze) Ã¼ber jeden GT HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 27,- â¬ bestellen. Ist auch lieferbar, sodass das kein Problem darstellen sollte.


----------



## Mr. Fro (11. August 2006)

ja ich brauchte ja kein set sondern nur diese schraube, weil alles andere noch gut in schuss ist. Hab mir jetz 2 Schrauben für 5 euro drehen lassen. Sitzt perfekt.
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## cleiende (12. August 2006)

Hallo Freunde von *G*eht *T*ierisch!
Bei einer Recherche bin ich über das hier gestolpert:
http://www.unserkleinerladen.de/scms_show_data/3479/GT_After_Markt_Teile-81.html

Ein recht netter Fundus und preiswerter als good ol' www.betd.co.uk.
Gruß von cleiende
...der die nächsten zwei Wochen sein Karakoram mit nem Trailerbike an der Ostsee ausführt


----------



## versus (13. August 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde von *G*eht *T*ierisch!
> Bei einer Recherche bin ich über das hier gestolpert:
> http://www.unserkleinerladen.de/scms_show_data/3479/GT_After_Markt_Teile-81.html
> 
> ...


super link !  
da geht ja einiges...

viel spass an der ostsee - ich hoffe für dich, dass du nicht aufs tretboot umsatteln musst


----------



## alf2 (11. September 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Recherche bin ich über das hier gestolpert:
> http://www.unserkleinerladen.de/scms_show_data/3479/GT_After_Markt_Teile-81.html


Danke für den Tip!!!
Bin zu einem Laden mit ähnlichem Angebot gekommen (identer Aufbau und Angebot):
http://shop.strato.de/epages/Store3.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61089618/Categories/27

Bei beiden finde ich mich allerdings im Angebot nicht zurecht. Ich möchte mir für mein IDXC 1.0 ein *Ausfallende*, ein *Dogboneset* und 2 *Lagersätze* für die Schwinge auf Lager legen. 

Ausfallende hab ich keines gefunden, Lagerkits gibt es 2 verschiedene. Einmal um 26,96  und einmal 7,16 . 
Blickt da jemand von euch durch?


----------



## der T (25. November 2006)

Woher bekomme ich die LTS DH 97 Hinterbauschwinge mit Bremsscheiben IS2000 Befestigung. 

Und woher die Lagerkits / Ich dreh nochmal am Rad

Hätt ich doch nie mein LTS 2000 verhökert!
Aber es gibt manchmal unbegreifbare Taten!!!


----------



## salzbrezel (25. November 2006)

Lagerkits bekommst du hier...
https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=103
oder bei ebay!

Die Schwinge ist m.E. so gut wie nicht zu finden, habe auch schon Bilder von direkt über der IS-Aufnahme gerissenen Schwingen gesehen. 
Vielleciht mit viel Glück mal bei eBay.

Gruß...


----------



## Kint (25. November 2006)

schwingen mit is2000 kosten bei ebay so um die 300 .


----------



## RX 8 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Wo Bekomme ich Ersatzteile für 98,99 Modelle

Brauche die Brücke zwischen der schwinge und dem Rahmen Für ein 98 oder 99 sts lobo dh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (12. Mai 2007)

nicht von gt nur bei ebay.


----------



## Master | Torben (18. September 2007)

Ich hab ein (laut Verkäufer) 05er GT I.Drive 3.0 und bei mir will/wollte die Achse des Schwingenlagers nicht so recht raus - meine Frage dazu: Das Lagerkit was beim ersten verlinkten Shop angeboten wird hat den Verweis: Baujahr. 2000-03 - passt die Lagerachse bei meinem 05er trotzdem? (ich brauch nur die Achse - alles andere ist in Ordnung, falls also jemand nen anderen Tipp hat her damit 

Edit: Eine neue Zugführunge für den Umwerfer (also das Plastikteil was unterm I-Drive angeschraubt wird) brauche ich auch - woher krieg ich des (außer bei BETD)


----------



## Master | Torben (11. Oktober 2007)

Soho, ich hab mal bei 'unserkleinderladen.de' bestellt.

Eine Woche hats gedauert, dann war das Schwingenlagerkit bei mir. Preis war echt ok, Lieferung sehr gut verpackt - bin zufrieden!

Hier ein paar Bilder:

Verpackung





mit einem Tütchen





Inhalt


----------



## -lupo- (12. Oktober 2007)

Schnief... fürs Ruckus haben sie keine mehr...!


----------



## versus (31. Dezember 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Soho, ich hab mal bei 'unserkleinderladen.de' bestellt.
> 
> Eine Woche hats gedauert, dann war das Schwingenlagerkit bei mir. Preis war echt ok, Lieferung sehr gut verpackt - bin zufrieden!
> 
> ...




genau so einen satz, bzw. auch nur die buchsen für die schwinge, brauche ich. beim umbau meines xcr hinterbaus auf disc habe ich festgestellt, dass die buschse zerbröselt ist  

wo bekomme ich die noch her?


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Januar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> http://www.unserkleinerladen.de/scms_show_data/3479/GT_After_Markt_Teile-81.html




AAAAAAH! Ich war grad auf denen ihrer Seite.... da gibts irgendwie nix mehr von GT! Wenn man nachschaut lässt sich nur noch ein Schaltauge finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (2. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mein GT Schaltauge HIER bestellt. Mit PayPal funktionierte das auch gut mit denen !


----------



## Master | Torben (3. Januar 2008)

Sieht ganz gut aus - das Schaltauge fürs I-Drive5 gibts aber auch von nem Shop aus Deutschland für 21 Euro.


----------



## Holgi76 (1. April 2008)

Hallo, ich suche dringent einSchaltauge für mein 97er LTS kannst du mir helfen
Gruß Holgi


----------



## Kruko (1. April 2008)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Ich habe mein GT Schaltauge HIER bestellt. Mit PayPal funktionierte das auch gut mit denen !



Hier ist es schon beantwortet!!!


----------



## Kint (21. Mai 2008)

kann dass über mir und das hier mal bitte gelöscht werden ?


----------



## mahoney* (14. August 2008)

servus!
habe noch ca. 30 lagersätze fürs lts und sts bei mir rumliegen die ich nich mehr brauche! auch noch diverse andere ersatzteile fürs lts unter anderem einen fast kompletten zweitrahmen!
bei interesse einfach melden!


----------



## le.wugel (24. August 2008)

Hallo, ich brauche die Plasteführung für den Umwerferschaltzug, welche an das  Tretlagergehäuse geschraubt wird.
jemand einen tipp, wo man diese bekommt oder eine ähnliche die auch ihre Arbeit erledigt?
Danke


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2008)

Gibt es bei jeden Fahrradhändler. Ist kein spezielles GT-Ersatzteil


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Oktober 2008)

Here is a link for an excellent source for GT  suspension frame parts.  My good friend Vinny now owns this store...third generation.  Amazing bike shop.  Vinny bought pallet load of parts after Pacific took over GT.  He many times has items he does not have listed so if you don't see items you need pre-1999 just message him through his web site and ask.  He is an eBay.com seller and has a store there as well.  Great source

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=224&zenid=ff83b0025439741cb067b32bc26164f9


----------



## IchBinDurch (5. Juli 2009)

Bräuchte einen Lagersatz für das I-drive 5 bloß ick steig durch die tabelle net janz durch  außerdem recht veraltet ^^

Wäre nett einer weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (13. August 2009)

Stand 2005
Gibt es auch eine aktuelle Liste?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## cyclery.de (13. August 2009)

Ich hänge zumindest mal ein aktuelles PDF der Schaltaugen mit an. So seht ihr die Cycle Union Bestellnummern und die einzelnen Preise.


----------



## cyclery.de (20. August 2010)

Ich habe gerade eine ausführliche Ersatzteilliste vom neuen GT-Vertrieb erhalten. Es ist wirklich einiges lieferbar.

Solltet Ihr also auf der Suche nach etwas bestimmten sein, so schickt mir einfach eine PN oder Mail.


----------



## alf2 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich suche die Bolzen zur Dämpferbefestigung für ein GT Sensor. Eigentlich eine Hülse und eine Schraube. Zur Illustration habe ich die Teile aus meinem Sanction ausgebaut, fotografiert und die Maße abgenommen. 

Der kürzere der beiden Teile passt genau. Beim längeren ist die Hülse ca. 3mm zu lange.

@cyclery: ich hab dir diesbezüglich ein pn geschrieben.


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. März 2011)

.....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. März 2011)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Ich hänge zumindest mal ein aktuelles PDF der Schaltaugen mit an. So seht ihr die Cycle Union Bestellnummern und die einzelnen Preise.




Perhaps one of the most important hangers is missing....front hanger for the carbon road frames.  GT US doesn't have any and won't until May.  Sad, very sad that they are so poor at backing up their own product line with support


----------



## Re-spekt (3. April 2011)

suche eine *Titanwippe* eines GT LTS wie Bild


----------



## Freeride Benni (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen gebrauchten GT Force Rahmen gekauft. Dort sind leider einige Schrauben ausgeleiert. Diese möchte ich ersetzen. Im Anhand habe ich Bilder von diesen Teilen. Es handelt sich dabei um die Einschlagmuttern für die Abstützung des Tretlagers. Des Weiteren um 2 Lagerschrauben der Schwinge.

Ich benötige also:
2x Einschlagmutter
2x "graue/anthrazit - farbene " Lagerschraube (hat ein Innengewinde)


Kann mir jmd helfen?
Danke!


----------



## cyclery.de (14. Juli 2011)

Werde heute Abend in der Ersatzteilliste nach den benötigten Komponenten schauen und Dir dann Bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,

habe bis jetzt leider nichts von dir gehört.


----------



## Kint (15. Juli 2011)

Freeride Benni schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe bis jetzt leider nichts von dir gehört.



Warum auch, ist ja noch keine 24h her ? 
Keine Sorge, cyclery.de ist zuverlässig, hat aber noch ein paar "nebensächliche" Verpflichtungn wie zb ein Geschäft zu führen. 
Also, ruhig Blut, wird schon


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Juli 2011)

Sorry dafür, dass es ein wenig länger gedauert hat 

*Die Inserts zum Befestigen der Dogbone-Verschraubung*
ATINT0027 (DOG BONE THREADED ANCHOR INSERT 8X8), je 1,92 

*Die Befestigungsnuss für die Lagersicherungsschraube*
ATIOT2020 (MAIN PIN LOCK NUT. M6 SEX NUT), je 6,90 

Ich hoffe, die englischen Übersetzungen richtig zu deuten. Sollte sich aber um die von Dir angesprochenen Teile handeln.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## gurke72 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo, leider hat es beim letzten Crossduathlon mein Idrive-Lager "zerissen".
Ich finde ich im Netz dummerweise keine Kugelringe mit den entsprechenden Maßen. Das Rädchen ist ein XCR von 99-2000. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Kruko (8. Januar 2012)

bedt.co.uk löst Dein Problemchen


----------



## gurke72 (8. Januar 2012)

Ne, leider nicht. Die haben nur Lager für andere Rädchen. Oder irre ich mich da?

_Eccentric assembly for all i-drives *except team and race upto 2001*. Will aslo fit the later models. Comes complete with bearings, seals and housing for both sides._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. Januar 2012)

Die Lager sollten aber trotzdem passen. So weit ich weiß, ist das Lager nicht geändert worden. 

http://www.icyclesusa.com/ sollte die originalen Lager auch noch haben, im Moment scheint der Online-Shop mal wieder nicht zu funktionieren. Einfach bei ebay.com ausschau halten.


----------



## gurke72 (9. Januar 2012)

Dank dir. Dann werde ich mal bei ebay schauen und wenn meine Geduld nachlässt in England bestellen.


----------



## lyteka (9. Januar 2012)

gurke72 schrieb:


> Hallo, leider...I-drive-Lager "zerissen".
> ....Kugelringe...XCR von 99-2000. Jemand eine Idee?



Schau mal, ob diese passen...könnten

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-I-Drive-B...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5885765b64


----------



## gurke72 (9. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ne Anfrage an den Händler wegen der Größe gestellt. Danke für den Link


----------



## Freeride Benni (13. März 2012)

Hi,

ich brauch mal wieder ein Ersatzteil für mein GT 

An Cyclery.de habe ich schon geschrieben. Bis jetzt noch ohne Antwort. Hier mein Anliegen:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem I Drive Hebel für mein GT Force BJ 09.
Ich habe Spiel nach "oben und unten". Sprich, wenn ich vorsichtig Druck auf die Pedale gebe, merke ich ein leichtes "klacken" bzw. Spiel. Durch tasten habe ich herrausgefunden, dass an der oberen Befestigungstelle Spiel ist und der Hebel hin und her wandert.

Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich ein Bild angehangen.
Wo kann ich das Teil noch herbekommen?

Besten Dank.


----------



## cyclery.de (13. März 2012)

Hallo Benni,

also den Dogbone gibt es natürlich einzeln (ATIOT2980 für 40,87 ). Dieser wird aber nicht die Ursache des Problems sein. 
Es sind mit Sicherheit die Dichtungen, welche zwischen Rahmen und Dogbone kommen. Einzeln kann man auch die kaufen (ATIOT1468 für je 6,65 ), insgesamt sind davon 4 Stück verbaut.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Freeride Benni (13. März 2012)

Ja super! Ich war mir nicht bewusst, dass man diese im "Dog Boune" wechseln kann.

Dann möchte ich diese bestellen. Schau doch bitte mal, ich hatte dir schon eine Mail geschrieben - so müsstest du meine Mailadresse haben und wir können alles weiter klären.

Besten Dank!


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

Freeride Benni schrieb:


> Ja super! Ich war mir nicht bewusst, dass man diese im "Dog Boune" wechseln kann.
> 
> Dann möchte ich diese bestellen. Schau doch bitte mal, ich hatte dir schon eine Mail geschrieben - so müsstest du meine Mailadresse haben und wir können alles weiter klären.
> 
> Besten Dank!



Dogbone heisst das Ding seit Anfang an. Der "Hundeknochen" ist wichtig für die Verhinderung des Pedalrückschlags.


----------



## Freeride Benni (15. März 2012)

@ cyclery.de:

Bitte melde dich doch mal bei mir! Bis jetzt habe ich leider immer noch keinen Kontakt. Ich würde wirklich sehr gerne recht bald wieder auf das Rad steigen können.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (8. Februar 2013)

Ich hab da was beim Rechnerausmisten gefunden, seht her:





Bevor es verloren geht dachte ich ich stelle das mal hier ein, mehr davon hab ich im Album:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/56707


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2013)

Moin,
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein 1996er LTS Thermoplast - eins der ersten vier in D.
Das Rad ist ein Traum und wird noch immer standesgemäß bewegt.
Der Hinterbau benötigt jedoch neue Lager und evtl. einen neuen Dämpfer oder nur einen Service.
Hat hier jemand einen Tip wo man Ersatzbuchsen für die Gleitlager bekommt oder hat jemand die Maße zum Nachfertigen parat?
Hat noch jemand einen Tip bzgl. Dämpferersatz?

Gruß,
[email protected]


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

weil wahrscheinlich die wenigsten von Euch wissen, was es denn mittlerweile so Tolles von GT gibt (und auch in Deutschland) habe ich mal ein Übersichts-PDF hochgeladen: KLICK

Bei Fragen einfach melden 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Oscar1 (14. März 2014)

Hallo, 
hat jemand eine Explosionszeichnung vom XCR 1000 und Ersatzteilnummern.. 
(Bj. 2000)


----------



## Jan-Cor (15. November 2014)

Ich brauche ein neue "Rocker" vom GT rts-1.
Und ich brauche neue Lager für diese "Rocker".
Gibt es die noch?


----------



## Isch666 (10. Juni 2016)

Moinsen,
ich benötige auch so ein Reparaturset. Die Lagerschale ist am *GT Force 1.0 ALU* gebrochen. Kennt jemand noch einen Händler der Ersatzteile verkauft? 

Grüße!



Freeride Benni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe einen gebrauchten GT Force Rahmen gekauft. Dort sind leider einige Schrauben ausgeleiert. Diese möchte ich ersetzen. Im Anhand habe ich Bilder von diesen Teilen. Es handelt sich dabei um die Einschlagmuttern für die Abstützung des Tretlagers. Des Weiteren um 2 Lagerschrauben der Schwinge.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclery.de (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

welche konkreten Teilenummern werden benötigt?


----------



## Isch666 (13. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das Fahrrad ist wegen dringenden Teilebedarf jetzt schon in der Werkstatt. Falls ich dennoch etwas benötige werde ich auf deine Kompetenzen zurückgreifen!

Cheers!


----------



## Joey89 (10. August 2016)

Ich reihe mich mal in die Liste der Suchenden ein und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Ich habe ein GT Zaskar LE 9R Expert (2013). Bei diesem Modell ist die Hinterradbremse mittels Gewindeeinsätzen direkt am Rahmen montiert:

  

Habt ihr irgendeine Idee wo ich diesen Gewindeeinsatz herbekommen kann? Bislang wurde ich da leider noch nicht fündig.

Besten Dank vorab!

//EDIT: Nachdem ich rausgefunden habe, dass das Ding "Quermutter" heißt, wurde ich recht schnell fündig. Besten Dank noch einmal


----------



## robbx79 (5. September 2016)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche konkreten Teilenummern werden benötigt?
> Anhang anzeigen 501704


Gibts noch ne andere ältere Liste/Teilekatalog ?

mein I-Drive hat keine ISCG Aufnahme und keine Klemmung/Schraubung für die Rahmenbolzen.... diese werden im inneren gekontert.
Es geht um mein Force I - 2012 , wahrscheinlich hat das ein älteres System.
Ich suche immernoch diese Zentrierung/konischer Plastering zwischen Rahmenteil und dem Lager...

..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moped-tobias (31. Dezember 2016)

Moin! 

Zählt ein Sattel eigentlich auch als Ersatzteil? Würde mir gerne einen aktuellen "All Terra" mit GT-Logo & Flügeln drauf auf mein modernes Zassi bauen, aber eBay & Bikemarkt sind da leider nicht der richtige Fundort. Also wer hat eine Idee, ob und wo ich so einen Sattel wie unten irgendwo kaufen kann?

Vielen Dank & vorab einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## r6000 (11. Mai 2017)

Servus! Mir ist eben der sogenannte "dogbone" an meinem GT Marathon Elite gebrochen... kann mir einer sagen, wo ich das nachbestellen kann? 

Danke schon mal


----------



## cyclery.de (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo, der Flexbone ist Teil eines Service-Kits mit der Nummer ATIGTPART016. Ich habe die Verfügbarkeit bei GT für Dich angefragt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Arzu (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
kann leider mein geliebtes GT Bike i dxc 4.0 nicht mehr fahren weil so ein scheiß teil leider kaputt ist ( siehe foto) und keiner mir helfen kann. Ich bin echt verzweifelt weil ich mein GT nicht aufgeben möchte. Hat irgend jemand eine Idee wo und wie ich das teil besorgen.
Danke euch
# Arzu


----------



## cyclery.de (12. Mai 2017)

r6000 schrieb:


> Servus! Mir ist eben der sogenannte "dogbone" an meinem GT Marathon Elite gebrochen... kann mir einer sagen, wo ich das nachbestellen kann?
> 
> Danke schon mal



Den Flex Bone kann man unter der Teilenummer ATIOT2405 nun auch einzeln bestellen. Kostet 19,00 €. Wenn ich ihn Dir bestellen soll, dann schreibe mir bitte einfach eine PN.


----------



## cyclery.de (12. Mai 2017)

Arzu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann leider mein geliebtes GT Bike i dxc 4.0 nicht mehr fahren weil so ein scheiß teil leider kaputt ist ( siehe foto) und keiner mir helfen kann. Ich bin echt verzweifelt weil ich mein GT nicht aufgeben möchte. Hat irgend jemand eine Idee wo und wie ich das teil besorgen.
> Danke euch
> # Arzu


Hierzu kann ich bei GT auch gerne anfragen. Im Katalog finde ich erstmal nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arzu (12. Mai 2017)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Hierzu kann ich bei GT auch gerne anfragen. Im Katalog finde ich erstmal nichts.


Hi, das wäre sehr nett wenn du dort anfragen könntest.


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Mai 2017)

Arzu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann leider mein geliebtes GT Bike i dxc 4.0 nicht mehr fahren weil so ein scheiß teil leider kaputt ist ( siehe foto) und keiner mir helfen kann. Ich bin echt verzweifelt weil ich mein GT nicht aufgeben möchte. Hat irgend jemand eine Idee wo und wie ich das teil besorgen.
> Danke euch
> # Arzu


Leider hat es bei mir ein wenig länger gedauert. Das entsprechende Teil könnte ich Dir gerne bestellen, ist lieferbar. Teilepreis liegt bei 64,20 €.


----------



## Arzu (25. Mai 2017)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Leider hat es bei mir ein wenig länger gedauert. Das entsprechende Teil könnte ich Dir gerne bestellen, ist lieferbar. Teilepreis liegt bei 64,20 €.



Hey, ja natürlich auf jeden fall bestellen. Ist es auch sicher das es das teil ist was ich brauche. Und falls nicht? Ach das wir schon klappen. Ich freue mich so sehr das kannst du dir nicht vorstellen. Bitte so schnell wie möglich bestellen und wie wollen wir das Geschäftliche abwickeln?


----------



## Daywalkorx (2. September 2021)

Nabend brauche für meine Fury Alloy 2.0 die eingekreisten Teile..., wo bekomme ich die her?  Danke im voraus


----------



## Daywalkorx (5. März 2022)

Hi, wollte nochmal fragen ob jemand einen Händler kennt der Teilenummer: ATIOT3860 irgendwo bekommen kann


----------

